# You Shouldn'T But Every Now And Then You Do



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok, bought for practically nothing on the bay.

it was a non runner, with a trashed acrylic, head only, wabi'd t'buggery.

but it has really nice blue'd (not corroded that i can see) hands. mmm non date. nice faded lume. near mint dial.

a service and it runs well, and,after very very slight regulation tweek if keeps very good time too.

new crystal shows off hands, dial and lume well. ticks to wake the dead by modern standards.

on one of roys 16mm nato straps which in a strange way suits it very well i think.

small by modern standards, 30mm ex crown but hides under a cuff all the better.










ok so one lug did crack and i have had to super glue the spring bars in so they are now fixed.

and dont tutt, the case back is already a replacement. i think the crown is original...

shame i cant get a shot to show the blue without way too much hideous reflections - will try again some other time in natural light.

the service makes it pointless trying to sell as it is worth about Â£10 or Â£15 in today's lack of market.

but i like it - it is seeing a lot of use as my office watch along side the roamer indy.

so who else has a "pointless doing anything with it, but didn't it turn out nice" tucked away in the corner of their watch box?

come on it cant just be me. just goes to show not all wabi is badi wabi.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Love the dial on that Rotary nice and simple,they used to use some quite nice movements in Rotary,s any chance of a peek.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

seemore said:


> Love the dial on that Rotary nice and simple,they used to use some quite nice movements in Rotary,s any chance of a peek.


ok, not promising much by way of quality photography, but gimme a few minutes for a q&d.

camera battery needs a charge - i'll get something sorted during the afternoon, before the grand prix.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I haven't got one I can claim to have done for myself, but I do have got four watch heads in need of a magic touch .......... :notworthy:










........... one of them could be worth hundreds as its 'unique' - just like the one on ebay


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Naah, Julian, I think the tenner you won on that lottery ticket (three numbers?) would about cover it :lol:

It's great how these sorts of pieces are so much fun to collect, but you always kind of say, got enough of them! Then you see another one and think, "It might be better than the (insert appropriate number) I've got already" - - and off go the bid or the sniper bid and you've got another one! :yes:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

here we are then, the gubbins of the rotary.










somehow it looks a bit nicer in the metal, but then movements aren'y really my thing.

still cant get the blue to show up, so you will have to take my word for it.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks very clean no butchered screws, it looks late 50,s


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

This Rotary turned up in a box of bits,too small for me but my 22 year old daughter nabbed it and thinks it,s shabby chic.










and a pic of inside


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

desmondus rotundus said:


> the gubbins of the rotary.


at some point one of the lugs is going to fail catastrophically.

if at that time the movement is still going well, does anyone think i will be able to re-case it?

either in something vintage, or if i have to, a modern steel case.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Would have thought you should be able to find a donor case relativly easily as 30mm is a common size and the case looks very typical of the time.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I think this looks fantastic. I have loads of watches like this. This watch is not really economical to repair because a service is more expensive than the watch. I learnt to service watches for this reason and now have tons of them. It seems such a shame not to service them but it's just not economical to a watchmaker. I noticed the regulator is set to it's slowest setting on this one. I always look at the regulator position when buying a watch off the bay. I think it gives you an indication of the condition. Generally If a watch is keeping time and the regulator is in the middle this is an indicator that the movement is clean and in good condition.

Good find and good luck finding a new case. Lovely watch.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Micky said:


> I think this looks fantastic. I have loads of watches like this. This watch is not really economical to repair because a service is more expensive than the watch. I learnt to service watches for this reason and now have tons of them. It seems such a shame not to service them but it's just not economical to a watchmaker. I noticed the regulator is set to it's slowest setting on this one. I always look at the regulator position when buying a watch off the bay. I think it gives you an indication of the condition. Generally If a watch is keeping time and the regulator is in the middle this is an indicator that the movement is clean and in good condition.
> 
> Good find and good luck finding a new case. Lovely watch.


thanks.

but have you ever noticed that most watches sold on the bay with movement shots have the regulator amazing close to centre in the picture.

i suppose some people treat it like setting the hands to 2:10 for display purposes. naughty naughty. i wouldn't really rely on it as a method of judging a movements condition.

that rotary has just been serviced and does keep excellent time, all be it with the regulator quite well out from centre.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

quote "but have you ever noticed that most watches sold on the bay with movement shots have the regulator amazing close to centre in the picture"

well spotted des.i've noticed that and like others i guess, have assumed it indicates the movement is in good nick


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a similar story with a Rotary. Bought off the 'bay for about a tenner. Removed the hideous gold expanding bracelet, gave the crystal a little polish, really nice black leather strap on it, and it looks the business now...

(pics to follow when I get home in a couple of hours or so)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

good news, rotary has been running continuously for a few days an' is running a squeak slow.

so i get to pull it back from the brink by a knats whisker. hurrah :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

HereBeMonsters said:


> I have a similar story with a Rotary. Bought off the 'bay for about a tenner. Removed the hideous gold expanding bracelet, gave the crystal a little polish, really nice black leather strap on it, and it looks the business now...
> 
> (pics to follow when I get home in a couple of hours or so)


still waitin'


----------

